# F8 Puffer Fish - White Fungus Growth



## check (Feb 21, 2007)

Within the last 12 hours or so, our 2 new Figure 8 Puffer fish (bought two weeks ago or so living in a 10 Gallon tank) all of a sudden have white fungus-like stuff growing from their sides and even covered over the eye of one of them. It's still rather contained to a few areas so I want to act fast!

A few things: the puffers were sold to us as freshwater fish but I am now learning they are brackesh. I am new to fish so I was just about to start to transition them to brackesh now that I have learned more on the topic. 

What should I do to help my poor puffers in the meantime!?! I ran to the local pet store and got "Fungus Clear" and added a tablet to the tank. The guy there also suggested I add some of the salt to the water now to help rid the infection. 

Please - anyone with any guidance, please reply. I want to save my fish.

Thanls VERY much in advance.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi and welcome aboard.:wave:

1. How long the aquarium has been setup 
2. Are there live plants in the aquarium? 
3. What make/model filter are you using? 
4. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? 
5. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? 
6.How often and what foods do you feed your fish? 
7.Is your aquarium light incandescent or fluorescent and how often is it kept on? 
8. Water are your water test results for: 
pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate? 

Pls answer those questions. The more details you provide, the better. Do not treat your puffers with medications until you determine your water parameters. It's not going to help if your water parameters are not in the safe levels.


----------

